# SVS Sound Officially Launches Its Prime Elevation Speaker



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Earlier this year, *SVS Sound* hit CES 2016 with its brand new speaker creation called Prime Elevation. Yesterday, following months of refinement and preparation, the company announced that Elevation is officially available and ready to ship.

Prime Elevation is a compact direct radiating multi-functional speaker that’s acoustically engineered to be adaptable to almost any function including ceiling, on-wall, stand, and shelf duties. In fact, its unique design and positioning possibilities make it a perfect candidate to tackle the needs of both Atmos and Auro-3D speaker requirements. 









“The SVS Prime Elevation is a product of vision and happenstance that was born when our engineers sought to invent the most realistic and immersive sounding height effects speaker possible,” said Gary Yacoubian, president, SVS. “When we decided to make it direct radiating, we thought, why not develop an incredibly versatile speaker that also delivers an awesome experience for the other home theater channels in rooms where perfect speaker placement isn’t possible.”

Prime Elevation features an attractive slanted baffle trapezoid design that, when paired with a wall mount kit or universal mounting adapter, allows for more multiple wall mount positions along with endless flat surface orientations. That means Elevation can be used as a:



Down-Firing Height Effects Speaker (Placed high on a side wall, the directly radiated sound is a vast improvement over compromised “ceiling bounce” or in-ceiling solutions)
Up or Down-Firing Front, LCR or Center Channel Speaker (Placed above or below the viewing area, directed at listener, when placement at ear level isn’t possible)
Side or Rear-Firing Surround Speaker (Placed on side wall for rear effects or a rear wall for side effects when optimal placement is not possible)










The speaker features a machined front baffle designed to reduce tweeter diffraction, a FEA-optimized tweeter diffuser for clarity both on and off-axis, and a cast composite ABS and Glass Fiber woofer basket. Its 1-inch aluminum dome tweeter and 4.5-in polypropylene cone woofer are blended by a proprietary “SoundMatch” crossover that SVS says delivers balance across a rated bandwidth spanning 55 Hz to 25kHz (+/- 3dB). That frequency spectrum is slightly revised from its initial announcement at CES 2016 (which, at the time, stated that the speaker was operational into the mid 60 Hz range). Of course, Prime Elevation will seamlessly voice match with both SVS’s Prime and Ultra Series of speakers.










Pricing and color choices include Piano Gloss Black ($249 each) , Piano Gloss White ($249 each), and Premium Black Ash ($199). All three variations feature a hand-painted satin baffle. 

Head over to SVS for more information by clicking *here*.

_Image Credits: SVS Sound_


----------

